# Angel Di Maria



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Solo per me è sopravvalutato al massimo?


----------



## Z A Z A' (30 Aprile 2013)

Hai ragione.Gran velocità,gran dribbling e poco altro.


----------



## Ronaldinho_89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Hai ragione.Gran velocità,gran dribbling e poco altro.



MA soprattutto viene sempre meno nei momenti clou..Stasera sembrava il peggior Boateng..


----------



## Jino (30 Aprile 2013)

Secondo me invece è bravo. Poi se stiamo a commentare il fatto che sia costato 35 mln allora si, indubbiamente non li vale/valeva.


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Aprile 2013)

Io lo prenderei al volo.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Aprile 2013)

a me invece piace...ha un sinistro micidiale


----------



## Snake (30 Aprile 2013)

grandissimo giocatore, se poi per sopravvalutato intendi che non è un fenomeno posso anche essere d'accordo


----------



## Jaqen (1 Maggio 2013)

Tanto fumo.

Tecnicamente comunque è indubbiamente bravo...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

Nel Real mi lasciano tutti con l'amaro in bocca... Di Maria è forte ma non credo sia degno di quei livelli, ha delle capacità ma non sa essere decisivo. Ozil è un altro molto forte ma non è decisivo, l'unico decisivo in quella squadra è Ronaldo, la stessa coppia Benzema-Higuain mi lascia dei dubbi.


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel Real mi lasciano tutti con l'amaro in bocca... Di Maria è forte ma non credo sia degno di quei livelli, ha delle capacità ma non sa essere decisivo. *Ozil è un altro molto forte ma non è decisivo*, l'unico decisivo in quella squadra è Ronaldo, la stessa coppia Benzema-Higuain mi lascia dei dubbi.



Lascia stare il mio pupillo 
Scherzi a parte,14 gol e 26 assist stagionali


----------



## 4312 (1 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lascia stare il mio pupillo
> Scherzi a parte,14 gol e 26 assist stagionali


Gli manca un pò di cattiveria, ma anche nei match importanti i goal del Real nascono da suoi assist o cmq da sue giocate ( vedi anche quella del manchester dove fece una prestazione pessima ma il tacco che manda Higuain a servire l'assist è suo). L'anno scorso al Bernabeu mi pare fece uno o due assist per Ronaldo ( per non parlare poi degli assist che vengono puntualmente sprecati), con il Barcellona ormai è sempre decisivo, anche ieri nonostante il goal sbagliato l'assist per Benzema è suo ed è stato il giocatore d'attacco del Real migliore. E dire che Mourinho a mio modo di vedere non lo sfrutta bene quanto Loew con la Nazionale tanto per dire. Ozil è tanta roba.


----------



## jaws (1 Maggio 2013)

è forte ma non abbastanza da potersi permettere di giocare con un piede solo


----------



## prebozzio (1 Maggio 2013)

Io lo consideravo il nuovo Quaresma, invece mi ha smentito. Non è un fenomeno, ma un super giocatore sì. L'anno passato è stato devastante, quest'anno (posto che al Real nessuno sta rendendo al meglio) un po' di acciacchi l'hanno frenato.


----------



## Dumbaghi (1 Maggio 2013)

Tanto talento ma mi sembra un giocatore un po' ignorante, raramente fa il passaggio giusto, anche se ogni tanto becca l'assist super.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Lascia stare il mio pupillo
> Scherzi a parte,14 gol e 26 assist stagionali


Eh, Spagna...


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Eh, Spagna...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


>


Poi va in Europa e fa la ******, con quegli occhietti lì...


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Poi va in Europa e fa la ******, con quegli occhietti lì...



Occhio,ti mando Aronica sotto casa


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (1 Maggio 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Occhio,ti mando Aronica sotto casa


Ho Flamini


----------



## Z A Z A' (1 Maggio 2013)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Ho Flamini



Ahia,scaccomatto


----------



## rossovero (2 Maggio 2013)

4312 ha scritto:


> Gli manca un pò di cattiveria, ma anche nei match importanti i goal del Real nascono da suoi assist o cmq da sue giocate ( vedi anche quella del manchester dove fece una prestazione pessima ma il tacco che manda Higuain a servire l'assist è suo). L'anno scorso al Bernabeu mi pare fece uno o due assist per Ronaldo ( per non parlare poi degli assist che vengono puntualmente sprecati), con il Barcellona ormai è sempre decisivo, anche ieri nonostante il goal sbagliato l'assist per Benzema è suo ed è stato il giocatore d'attacco del Real migliore. E dire che Mourinho a mio modo di vedere non lo sfrutta bene quanto Loew con la Nazionale tanto per dire. Ozil è tanta roba.



Come Sheva, seppur ovviamente in un ruolo diverso, ha la grandissima dote dell´essenzialitá. Idolo!!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2014)

Up

Che Giocatore Di Maria! Ieri 3 assist e 1 gol contro la Germania. Con lui in campo chissà come sarebbe finita quella Finale.
A me ragazzi come impatto e importanza sulla partita ricorda Luis Figo e ora sono dello stesso livello.

P.S. che belli i commenti a pagina 1


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Nel Real mi lasciano tutti con l'amaro in bocca... Di Maria è forte ma non credo sia degno di quei livelli, ha delle capacità ma non sa essere decisivo. Ozil è un altro molto forte ma non è decisivo, l'unico decisivo in quella squadra è Ronaldo, la stessa coppia Benzema-Higuain mi lascia dei dubbi.



Guarda qua il commento dell'indovino ...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Guarda qua il commento dell'indovino ...



Che fenomeno l'indovino.

Ad Angel gli mancava "solo" la continuità e finalmente riesce ad essere costante diventando uno dei migliori (se non il migliore) centrocampisti al mondo.


----------



## Dave (4 Settembre 2014)

Io non capisco come ha fatto il real a privarsene... Carletto pure la mezzala gli ha insegnato a fare, per me l'ha decisa più lui la finale di champions di qualsiasi altro giocatore del real.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Guarda qua il commento dell'indovino ...


Commento di più di un anno fa, quando il Real era come al solito un'accozzaglia di figurine incapace di vincere titoli internazionali. Ancelotti infatti sarebbe stato ufficializzato soltanto un mese dopo ed è con lui che i blancos hanno finalmente iniziato a contare di nuovo qualcosa.



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Che fenomeno l'indovino.


_Honda farà la storia_


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Commento di più di un anno fa, quando il Real era come al solito un'accozzaglia di figurine incapace di vincere titoli internazionali. Ancelotti infatti sarebbe stato ufficializzato soltanto un mese dopo ed è con lui che i blancos hanno finalmente iniziato a contare di nuovo qualcosa.
> 
> 
> _Honda farà la storia_



Sei impreciso...per Storia intendevo/intendo che farà una carriera importante a Milano, tipo 4-5 anni vincendo Scudetti risultando importante.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Sei impreciso...per Storia intendevo/intendo che farà una carriera importante a Milano, tipo 4-5 anni vincendo Scudetti risultando importante.


Le parole sono importanti. Il significato è quello, se lo intendi diversamente sei tu ad essere impreciso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Le parole sono importanti. Il significato è quello, se lo intendi diversamente sei tu ad essere impreciso.



Per storia mi dissi che per te significa un Baresi, Shevchenko, Maldini, ma è ovvio che non intendo quello nò? Per me storia del Milan l'ha fatta anche Kakà, Inzaghi, Weah, quindi non vedo perchè Honda non potrebbe fare 4-5 grandi stagioni magari vincendo 1-2 Scudetti.


----------



## Angstgegner (4 Settembre 2014)

Splendidi Incisivi ha scritto:


> Commento di più di un anno fa, quando il Real era come al solito un'accozzaglia di figurine incapace di vincere titoli internazionali. Ancelotti infatti sarebbe stato ufficializzato soltanto un mese dopo ed è con lui che i blancos hanno finalmente iniziato a contare di nuovo qualcosa.



Dai, scherzavo 
Con Ancelotti ha avuto un rendimento davvero mostruoso, non ci sono dubbi.
Io non lo avrei fatto andare via a cuor leggero. Piuttosto non avrei preso James Rodriguez.


----------



## Z A Z A' (4 Settembre 2014)

Bella vaccata che ho scritto in prima pagina


----------



## Interista Diventi Pazzo (4 Settembre 2014)

Giocatore straordinario,penso che ormai non merita piu' neanche di essere nella sezione dei Talenti,ma dei fuoriclasse del calcio


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (4 Settembre 2014)

Angstgegner ha scritto:


> Dai, scherzavo
> Con Ancelotti ha avuto un rendimento davvero mostruoso, non ci sono dubbi.
> Io non lo avrei fatto andare via a cuor leggero. Piuttosto non avrei preso James Rodriguez.


Non prenderti mai gioco dell'indovino


----------



## mefisto94 (4 Settembre 2014)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Bella vaccata che ho scritto in prima pagina



Ronaldinho infatti è da un pò che non lo leggo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Settembre 2014)

Giocatore unico secondo me... peccato il Real lo abbia venduto.


----------



## Superdinho80 (4 Settembre 2014)

Dumbaghi ha scritto:


> Tanto talento ma mi sembra un giocatore un po' ignorante, raramente fa il passaggio giusto, anche se ogni tanto becca l'assist super.



io sono sempre di questa opinione, comunque giocatore fortissimo che adesso si è migliorato, da mezzala ha avuto la sua consacrazione, quando ha spazio da attaccare in avanti diventa devastante..


----------



## Dumbaghi (4 Settembre 2014)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> io sono sempre di questa opinione, comunque giocatore fortissimo che adesso si è migliorato, da mezzala ha avuto la sua consacrazione, quando ha spazio da attaccare in avanti diventa devastante..



Mi ha tappato la bocca, ha fatto un salto di qualità spaventoso nell'ultima stagione, anche se resta un pochino troppo individualista....

Ma ora è giustificato


----------



## Jaqen (5 Settembre 2014)

Ha reso tutto il suo gioco talentuoso concreto.

Gran gran giocatore.


----------



## Lollo interista (5 Settembre 2014)

Wait...quindi praticamente è stato Ancelotti a scoprire Di Maria?


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2014)

Perez ha spiegato che è stato venduto perchè di ingaggio voleva più soldi di Cristina..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Settembre 2014)

Jino ha scritto:


> Perez ha spiegato che è stato venduto perchè di ingaggio voleva più soldi di Cristina..



E' sicuramente una cavolata pazzesca. Prima prendeva 4 milioni (mi sembra) è da folli volere in un batter d'occhio più di 16 milioni di aumento.


----------



## Jino (5 Settembre 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> E' sicuramente una cavolata pazzesca. Prima prendeva 4 milioni (mi sembra) è da folli volere in un batter d'occhio più di 16 milioni di aumento.



Non so, Perez ha detto di avergli offerto il secondo contratto per importanza dietro a Ronaldo ma lui ha rifiutato, cosi lo hanno ceduto e preso James


----------



## nduccio (6 Settembre 2014)

tutte balle, solo ridicole scuse per giustificare il capriccio james, il calciatore più sopravvalutato del decennio tra l'altro


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (6 Settembre 2014)

Lollo interista ha scritto:


> Wait...quindi praticamente è stato Ancelotti a scoprire Di Maria?


No, Ancelotti l'ha consacrato.


----------



## juventino (6 Settembre 2014)

Il Real Madrid perdendo lui per prendere James Rodriguez ha fatto un errore paragonabile a quando lasciarono andar via Makelele (giocatore essenziale) per prendere Beckham (giocatore fortissimo, ma completamente inutile in quel contesto), IMHO.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Settembre 2014)

Era molto più importante Di Maria rispetto a James... Non lo avrei dato via Di Maria. Penso che il Real avesse in mente di incassare una certa cifra per poi reinvestirla. 
Hanno perso anche Xabi Alonso, che secondo me insieme a Di Maria era l'altro elemento fondamentale per dare qualità e quantità al centrocampo merengue.
Calciomercato a mio avviso molto discutibile quello del Real Madrid. Vedremo chi avrà ragione.


----------



## mefisto94 (6 Settembre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Era molto più importante Di Maria rispetto a James... Non lo avrei dato via Di Maria. Penso che il Real avesse in mente di incassare una certa cifra per poi reinvestirla.
> Hanno perso anche Xabi Alonso, che secondo me insieme a Di Maria era l'altro elemento fondamentale per dare qualità e quantità al centrocampo merengue.
> Calciomercato a mio avviso molto discutibile quello del Real Madrid. Vedremo chi avrà ragione.



C'è da dire che comunque Xabi aveva anche i suoi anni. Secondo me Kroos non lo farà rimpiangere. Discorso inverso per Di Maria. Ancora non capisco il perchè di questa scelta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (6 Settembre 2014)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> C'è da dire che comunque Xabi aveva anche i suoi anni. Secondo me Kroos non lo farà rimpiangere. Discorso inverso per Di Maria. Ancora non capisco il perchè di questa scelta.


Kroos è un grande giocatore, ma è molto più trequartista che centrocampista. Va detto che in giro giocatori come Xabi Alonso, con quelle caratteristiche, non ne vedo a parte Schweinsteiger.


----------



## Hammer (7 Settembre 2014)

nduccio ha scritto:


> tutte balle, solo ridicole scuse per giustificare il capriccio james



Fa vendere sicuramente più magliette. Comunque sì, sopravvalutato e come tipologia molto più comune ad altri attaccanti del Real. Le caratteristiche di Di Maria sono molto più rare


----------

